# Cpu&Mainboard Bundle



## Bering (4. Juni 2005)

Hi, bei meinem PC-Laden um die ecke bieten sie der weile ein Bundle an von dem ich wissen wollte ob es für den Preis ok is und ob das Mainboard nicht zu schlecht ist.

 Mein SyS Jetzt:
 AmD Xp 2400+
 512 Infineo-Ddr
 K7s5a pro
 5900Xt

 Das Bundle im Laden:
 A64 3000+
 incl. Artic Silencer 64 Ultra
 und
 Gigabyte GA K8NS

 Macht zusammen 179.95€

 Ich werde mir dann dort noch nen 512 Ddr extra für 44€ dort holen.
 Ist das Bundle so ok? Immerhin spar ich so ca. 50€, oder sollte ich mir mein
 Sys für mehr Geld selbst bestimmen?
 Ich hab übrigens gerade 260€ zusammengespart und bin Schüler.

 Greetz
 Bering


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2005)

Also abgesehen davon das ich kein AMD Fan bin würde ich sagen es spricht nichts gegen dieses Bundle.
Ich nutze in Selbstgebauten PCs nur Gigabyte Boards, und musste letztens für einen bekannten sogar genau dieses Board hier verbauen.

Aber achte beim Ram darauf das beide Identisch sind ( selber Hersteller selbes Modell ) das kann sonst manchmal Probleme geben.
Und falls du Leistung bei Spielen willst würde ich zuerst eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, wenn es nicht gerade die Unreal Engine sind Games eher GPU hungrig als CPU.


----------

